# Timeshare tour Gatlinburg/Murphy TN/NC



## Mommy2trey05 (Mar 24, 2011)

We are on our way to gatlinburg and pidgeon forge tn and asheville and murphy nc
We want to go on a timeshre tour w/freebies in any location above. We alreqdy went to one for crowne in pidgeon forge   

I am wondering who can i call or where do i go to schedule this?

Thx


----------



## 1950bing (Mar 24, 2011)

OK, 
you are kidding..................... Right ????????????????
You " WANT to go on a timeshare tour "
Just step onto the main drag in Gburg and every 200 feet you will be swarmed by timeshare hawks.
Come look at ours, free stuff ( some plastic junk from China purchased at wallmart )
Why in the world would you want to put yourself through all that ?
Pick up a discount ticket flyer off the street, and pay that price for Dollywood
and not waste 3 hours plus of high pressure. Remember, you will sign up for life
for every year increasing fees all to dump it for a fraction of what you will pay.
Look on ebay, they are trying to sell them for a $. Some can not even be given away.
Please use your head, walk away from timeshares !
I purchased in the early eighties and got smart real quick. The best thing I ever did was to dump that money hole.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 25, 2011)

_Sorry, can't address your question, but..._
I too must ask why you would spend your precious leisure and waste half-a-day by volunteering to have your ears boxed?  Sorry, but I consider my time and life to be more valuable. _Just my 2 cents._


----------



## Mommy2trey05 (Mar 26, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> _Sorry, can't address your question, but..._
> I too must ask why you would spend your precious leisure and waste half-a-day by volunteering to have your ears boxed?  Sorry, but I consider my time and life to be more valuable. _Just my 2 cents._




Because I did one w/ Crowne and I know how to say NO. I was there for 2 hours. Left w/ a 2day vacation, $100 cash, and a $25 gift certificate for dinner.

I don't want to go to buy, I just want the stuff that goes along with it.


----------



## tombo (Mar 26, 2011)

You will not have any problem finding one. There are hawkers at numerous places in Pigeon Forge and on the main drag in Gatlinburg. There are some booths by the Ripley's cars and at numerous other places. There is also one or two located across from the Log Cabin Restaurant at the Holiday Inn and at Gatlinburg town square. I have not actually taken a tour in a LONG TIME so I have no idea what the various timeshares are offering for touring. 

To me going os one of those "tours" is a miserable experience for all involved. The sales person wasted 2 to 3 hours of their time on a person they had ZERO chance of selling (I don't personally like their career choice, but if they don't sell anything they don't make any money). I wasted 2 to 3 hours of my valuable vacation time having sales people and mgrs beat on me trying to sell me something I am not interested in buying. 

I would rather eat mac and cheese in the room than eat a free $100 meal payed for by 2 to 3 hours of misery spent on something I am not even interested in. The last time I was offered a big enough incentive for me to even consider it my wife said she wouldn't go for the $200 cash they offered. 

I doubt we will ever attend one again. In fact when we check in to resorts with active sales I unplug the phones in the room. Anyone looking for me can call my cell phone. I go on vacation to relax, not to be harassed by people trying to sell me a timeshare.


----------

